# Nike Zoom DK review



## Shy Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm curious to know what the DK's are like compared to the ZF1's and the Kaiju's. There hasn't been alot of input yet on the DK's and and wondering if anyone has been able to shred a pair yet? I'm looking to get new boots this season, and I've been wanting a pair of Nikes since I first tried a pair of ZF1's on a couple years back. I've been riding a pair of thirtytwo lashed boots for the last 3 years and have had been fairly happy with them(says alot about thirtytwo's quality). But they have gotten way too soft for my liking and I need to upgrade.

Any thoughts on the new DK's compared to the rest of the Nikes?
How do this years Nike's compare to the 2010/2011 Thirtytwo's?


----------

